# Eastern States Show



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is much G scale stuff at the Eastern States show in Springfield , MA later this month?


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris - there are two module groups that set up Large Scale layouts and there are a few dealers.  Charles Ro/USA Trains and a Company from CT (Ametaos ?)  Aristo sets up there booth


I'm hoping to see Aristo's GP-40 there.


 


Scott


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

There is also a father and son that build G Scale wood buildings/bridges at very a reasonable price. 
This is the only show they do each year. They are in one of the smaller buildings.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been to that show once and while it was **** getting thru in a little less than 4 hours there was enough large scale stuff for me to spend my allotted budget for the trip! I felt fortunate that I was only looking for large scale stuff as it allowed me to skip tables that otherwise I'd have to scour with a magnifying glass looking for the latest and greatest or the best deal. While I'd love to go back this year it simply won't be happening. 

Chas


----------



## the colonel (Jan 6, 2008)

What are the dates and times of the show 
Dan "The Colonel" Mahony 
Dover, NH


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Jan 26 & 27
9AM to 5PM Saturday, 10 AM to 5 PM Sunday

Amherst Railway Society's Annual Railroad Hobby Show in four buildings at the Eastern States Exposition grounds, West Springfield, MA.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm going!


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

John Mikesh from Aristo will be there with a table and a display this year. The GP-40s and the new double and plug cars will be on display. 

George


----------



## the colonel (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone from Southern Maine, seacoast NH or northeast Mass going to show for a day trip, that could use a passenger to help with gas and tolls

Dan "The Colonel" Mahony
Dover, NH


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly heading from SE Mass, anyone looking for a ride? Day trip only.  And seeing that there is no football that weekend, there is an excellent chance.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years they learned! 
They changed the date for that reason !


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got home a few minutes ago. It was very crowded, lots of "Excuse mes". /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
Not much G Scale although Charles Ro had a big presence. However, I did buy  over 100 feet of used LGB track for for about $1.50 per FOOT !! I made out like a bandit.  

Pat McCarty
Hudson Valley LS RR Club


----------

